# If you could live anywhere in ME, where would it be?



## Ness (Nov 7, 2001)

*If you lived in middle earth...*

If you lived in Middle Earth, where would you live? What would be your ideal place to live? i think mine would be in the forest where Tom Bombadil lives. Becase even though the forset is alive and could destroy you, i would find it very cool to have the same house set up that Tom does. What do you think?


----------



## Talierin (Nov 7, 2001)

Ithilien, as my location says.


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 7, 2001)

Though call. I'd have to say Rivendell, though.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 7, 2001)

Hm, that's a tough one. I think I would like to live either in Rivendell, Lorien, the Shire, or Minas Tirith. I don't know which one right now...


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 8, 2001)

either Rivendell or Mina Tirith


----------



## Ness (Nov 8, 2001)

Now that i think about it, Rivendale, or another one of those places where time just seems to stop would be a really cool place to live.


----------



## Telchar (Nov 8, 2001)

Rivendel or Lothlorien


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 8, 2001)

In Minas Tirith, or Khazad-dum if it was renovated. 
I've always loved the way I se Ithilien: a forested place, with many small rills and jutting mounds, and birches, lots of birches. An di see the outpost there as a small hideaway carved into the rock right next to a waterfall, surrounded by leafy trees that filter the sunlight and make the world seem unreal. <sigh>


----------



## Telchar (Nov 8, 2001)

I forgott about Khazad-dum.. *Shame on me* I think I'll start to renovate it, probably finish in a couple of thousand years..


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 8, 2001)

And start with getting rid of those unsightly orcs, they don't go with the curtains.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 8, 2001)

Yes, those orcs don't go at all well with the curtains. And the dead ones leave rather unsightly marks on the floor!


----------



## Grond (Nov 8, 2001)

If the Lady Galadriel were still there, I would definately want to live in Lorien. Need I say more?


----------



## Telchar (Nov 9, 2001)

Then I leave it up to Aerin and Ponti to clean up.. 
Another place I would have gone, though not lived, is the Shire..


----------



## Thorin (Nov 9, 2001)

I think it would be neat to live at the Grey Havens with Cirdan and hear all the tales. After all, this is the oldest elf who was out ruling the sea shores before Galadriel was even thought of...

The Blue Mountains and Lindon by the sea would be a neat place to live...I'm sure there would be much remnants of the Eldar days there.

Besides, it's one of my old stomping grounds ('sob', how I miss them!)


----------



## Aerin (Nov 10, 2001)

*Watches curiously as Thorin goes outside and starts stomping around on a little patch of grass... *

I don't know if the Shire would be a good place to settle down in, all Hobbits do all day is eat and smoke pipe-weed!  I would rather live in a place where there was a hint of adventure and danger!


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 10, 2001)

I don't know.... eat...sleep....smoke weed.... not too bad!


----------



## Telchar (Nov 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> *I would rather live in a place where there was a hint of adventure and danger!*


Then come here and help me clean up the mess in Moria..



> I don't know.... eat...sleep....smoke weed.... not too bad!


 It's unhealthy to smoke to much you know, you've got to do something else too, something called work..


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 10, 2001)

I could have sworn it was unhealthy to smoke......at all. 


I don't know call me crazy and all.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 10, 2001)

*This is just a joke!*

Pipe-weed was probably the only thing that got the Hobbits through their travels. I mean, you would have to be high to go into Mordor!

*Surgeon General's Warning: Smoking Hobbits can be dangerous to your health


----------



## Ness (Nov 10, 2001)

Yeah, high, REALLY-REALLY curious, crazy, or just plain stupid.


----------



## Kraas (Nov 10, 2001)

I would like to live in Dor-Lomin, or Nargothrond. Neldoreth or Numenor would be cool, too. Too bad they're all gone...

I think that the Iron Hills or Cuivienen would be pretty cool.


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 10, 2001)

Hehe... just kidding, that would actually be quite a terrible life.  
If I'd been on that adventure, I would never have gotten through without tea, and lots of it!


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Nov 11, 2001)

yeah i have to say Rivendell Lorien and the shire


----------



## Tyaronumen (Nov 13, 2001)

Count me as one for Lindon. The ancient remnant of Beleriand always has struck me as a region that must radiate tremendous beauty and sadness. Near both the Blue Mountains and the Sea... ah-h-h-h-h-h-h-h . . .


----------



## Telchar (Nov 14, 2001)

The Bulu Mountains would be a place to visit.. 
I wonder how the dwarven cities are doing..


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 14, 2001)

I think there may be a region in Africa called the Bulu Mountains..


----------



## Telchar (Nov 14, 2001)

lol I realy think i need to get more sleep..
Well, as Ponti probably understood, i meant the Blue Mountais, also known as Ered Lindon and Ered Luin..


----------



## temptress (Nov 15, 2001)

I would prefer to live either in Rivendel or in the Shire


----------



## pointy-eared (Feb 12, 2002)

Ithilien and the window of the west, the secret place where faramir and his men are hidind. Just because he says that the falls there are the most beautiful of Middle-earth.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 12, 2002)

*Did you know..?*

This is a bit of adjacent trivia, and it's not interesting enough to start an entire new thread so I'll post it here: I recently discovered that there is a place in France called Turin! It doesn't have the accent on the 'u', but it's close enough! I laughed for miniutes when I saw that.. teehee


----------



## Aragorn_Arwen1 (Feb 12, 2002)

I would like to live in places were there are elves.. 
Like Lothlorién,Rivendell and espacially *Mirkwood* for there is all stuff like danger and adventure. 
_____________
*Namarie!Nai hiruvalye Valimar.
Nai elye hiruva. Namarie!*


----------



## pointy-eared (Feb 13, 2002)

pontifex, my knowledge of the french geography (even if i am french) doesn't go far. i am perhaps a bit of a hobbit, thinking that the world is nut-sized, or Shire-sized. turin is for sure a italian town, up north, close perhaps of the french border (according to my scale...) anyway 'turin' should ring a bell to me since it must be in LOTR. tell me more about it?


----------



## cortezthekiller (Feb 13, 2002)

It would have to be Hobbiton. I enjoy the finer things in life like food and beer too much.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Turin was in France, as I saw it on a map of France, but I could be wrong. 
And Pointy, if you haven't heard of Túrin Turambar then I must insist that you begin to read the Silmarillion immediately. He is a very important character in the book, and his life is a very tragic one. He is most certainly not in the LotR, because he died in the First Age .
Anyway, by reading the Sil you will acquire much both vital and less vital information about the entire world of Tolkien (called Arda), which includes much more than just Middle-Earth.


----------



## WarriorMay (Feb 13, 2002)

I would live in Mirkwood, preferably in the woods. I think it would be cool.


----------



## Faramir (Feb 14, 2002)

I think I would like to live in Dale. Being someone that likes to fish, it only makes sense to me. Plus if I get a hankerin, I might cruise on up to the Lonely Mountain to say "howdy do" to Gimli, or go to Mirkwood and visit ole Legolas. Supposedly his dad puts on quite the feast. Beer, wine, food, hot looking Elvish women in a festive environment.....need I say more? When that gets tiresome, I'll just grab me a nice hefty bag of Longbottom Leaf and hit the lake for some fishing and relaxation. Ah, wake me the dreams over.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 20, 2002)

I live in Amon Sul, so I suppose I'd like to stay here... The lands around my lofty dwellings are very mysterious, yet quiet, but we do get a few travellers passing though on their adventures. Great excuse to listen to their tales over a nice jug of mead over the hot coals...


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

This should be interesting....


----------



## Xanaphia (Apr 23, 2002)

OUCH!!! This was a hard one! I had narrowed it down to Lothlorien, Rivandell, or the Shire. I thought maybe I would feel too inferior in Rivendale with all the important people and all. So I guess I would say Lothlorien or the Shire. But I could only vote ounce. So I said the Shire. Ohhhhhh!!!! I feal so bad for Lothlorien now. I'd want to live there too!!!!

Can't I have a summer home in Lothlorien or Vise Versa or something...


----------



## Grond (Apr 23, 2002)

I added the choices of Rohan and Mordor because you left me with no place to go. (Of course I chose Mordor).


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

lol, sorry, Grond, my mistake.


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 24, 2002)

It's not a choice, but I would want to go to Gondolin.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 24, 2002)

Same and Doriath and Moria and many other places but i settled on Lothlorien


----------



## Grond (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey Guys.... We're in the LotR forum. The choices are limited to certain places in the Third Age.


----------



## Elias (Apr 24, 2002)

I would live in Rohan because I liked that place so much!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 24, 2002)

I would live in Rivendell.It's really beautiful and of course my old fellow Elrond lives there.I wouldn't live in Lorien cause sadness is everywhere there.Altough it's beautiful too the atmosphere is quite boring and sad.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 24, 2002)

Misty Mountains all the way!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 25, 2002)

> If i were there, I would travel all the time. Visiting most of those places as often as i could. Living nowhere, and everywhere.



I like that idea!


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 25, 2002)

i voted for the shire yet again for obvious reasons of my love of sam and hobbits and where they live or anythign about them


----------



## Courtney (Apr 25, 2002)

I would want to live in that dwarf place by helm's deep...I forget what it is called, but I think it would be a very enchanting place.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Grond _
> *Hey Guys.... We're in the LotR forum. The choices are limited to certain places in the Third Age.  *





Yes Grond that is why i settled on Lothlorien.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 25, 2002)

I would live in the Halls of Moria (Balrog or no Balrog) and dig deap for mithril. What fun it would be!!


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 25, 2002)

I'd like to be an Elf and live as a Ranger, travelling through the world facing dangers and perils (sp?).


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 11, 2002)

Ariana....this is so much like your POLL so I'm dragging it up for you or anyone else who didn't see it.


----------



## Lord of Ry'leh (Aug 11, 2002)

I would want to live in Moria, of course. I like the elves, so Rivendell or Lothlorien would be alright...except that I think Galadriel is creepy. Besides, those dwarves are spiffy!


----------



## Phenix (Aug 12, 2002)

Rivenldell couse it's such a great place...I think


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 17, 2002)

That's right Phenix !When I read the book for first time I thought Rivendell is the place I want to live.When I saw Rivendell in the movie I was sure I wanted to live there.It's beautiful place!


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 18, 2002)

Too many nice places!
Think Gandalf had the right idea, don't settle wander round the whole-mainly staying to The Shire, Rivendell and Lothlorien (Would give Mordor a wide berth, am sorry but who _really_ would want to go there, a land riddled with fire and dust and ash? {excluding any creatures who have been twisted to the dark side})


----------



## Spartan117 (Aug 20, 2002)

I will have to choose Rohan (I bet that you can guess why).


----------



## warrior of ice (Aug 25, 2002)

i chose th shire. 
it is the paceful place in all middle earth
you wont have any problems in there
you are disconected from the world...


----------



## Gildor the Elf (Aug 25, 2002)

Isengard! You can call me crazy, but I love Orthanc!


----------



## Azog (Aug 25, 2002)

I would love to live in Minas Tirith, for it has great historical significance for all of the records are kept there.


----------



## Éomond (Aug 26, 2002)

Rohan or Gondor, ethier one is fine with me, maybe one the border


----------



## Nahar (Aug 26, 2002)

probly either the shire or rohan....mosty the shire, i love the woods and hills.......


----------



## Windfola (Aug 29, 2002)

Hmmm...let me see...

I would love to live in the Shire, next-door to the Bagginses and Gamgees, of course--there's something about that land of gentle rolling hills, dotted with farms and woodlands (filled with those lovable Hobbits) that appeals to me.  Besides, I'd like to live in a Hobbit hole--quite homey, IMHO.

But, I'd have to visit Rivendell, Lothlorien and Fangorn Forest, too.

Speaking of Fangorn--I could spend a good deal of time there, visiting with Treebeard and the other Ents. I love forests (especially ancient ones) and big, old trees. So I would get along quite nicely in Fangorn Forest.


----------



## Silnarrin (Aug 30, 2002)

Am I alone in wishing for Mirkwood?

Fine. It's all mine now. I've staked my claim.

Thranduil, get off my property and leave the spiders alone...they keep the bugs down!


----------



## nickey (Aug 30, 2002)

What about the Lonley Mountain? I'd love to live there... And the Shire is also an option....


----------



## elf boy (Aug 30, 2002)

Well, it was down to Lorien, or Rivendell... I had to say Lorien though... no real reason why. I like them both. I think that Bombadil's house is where I would like to live... but the old forest wasn't on the list.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Aug 30, 2002)

First - to thank for the marvellous opportunity to dream a little bit... 

I would chose Ithilien. I'd join Faramir and Eowyn and help them rebuild and restore this beautiful place! I'd build a small castle and it would be the "Bree" for the South. All and every representatives of the free peoples of the ME would be most welcome there! 
Yet, sometimes I'd go to Rohan to visit Eomer (consider we are best friends!  ) and ride wildly and seek for adventures!

Second - correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't Bree, the Shire and even to some extent Rivendell, Lothlorien and Moria, parts of the great kingdom called Gondor? 
Then as I have chosen in the poll - "Gondor", I could live anywhere! Yes! It's so good to imagine yourself a citizen of the world!


----------



## Grond (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> *Second - correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't Bree, the Shire and even to some extent Rivendell, Lothlorien and Moria, parts of the great kingdom called Gondor?
> Then as I have chosen in the poll - "Gondor", I could live anywhere! Yes! It's so good to imagine yourself a citizen of the world! *


Oops!! Sorry!! But Rivendell, the Shire, Bree and half of Moria would have been a part of the realm of Arnor. Both countries were now under the rule of one king (Aragorn Elessar Telcontar) but were still identified as two separate kingdoms. (I think..)


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 30, 2002)

I could only truly be at home in the forests of Greenwood the Great. *sigh* There is nothing more beautiful than a green forest flickering in the half-sunlight on a cool afternoon. Seriously!
But I would probably travel to Minas Anor often enough, to check out the incredibly interesting records kept there; as was pointed out before.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 30, 2002)

There were no big cities, so it will be a downer for me. I guess, I'll stick to where I am now (Occasionally visiting Lorien and Rivendell to see the elves, hang out, the works)


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 30, 2002)

Minas Tirith is pretty big


----------



## pohuist (Aug 30, 2002)

Not to my standarts. London is, though.


----------



## Windfola (Aug 30, 2002)

While in Fangorn, visiting the Ents, I could always pop down to Rohan and ride those magnificent horses far across the plains with Eomer and his stalwart men. What a thrill that would be....


----------



## Diamond Took (Aug 30, 2002)

why, the shire of course.

why why?
because it is beautiful and peaceful. and it reminds me of my home country.


----------



## Aranel Tinuviel (Sep 2, 2002)

Hmmm...I would say Lothlorien, although based on the movie, Rivendell was GORGEOUS.

However, Ithilien sounds quite nice...all those nice men...

Namarie,

Aranel Tinuviel


----------



## Elu Thingol (Sep 2, 2002)

Definetly Menegroth


----------



## Claireee (Sep 3, 2002)

very tough call, but I'd pick Minas Tirith. Perhaps I could stay in Rivendell in the summers...


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: If you lived in middle earth...*

I'd want a challenge so I would live in Mirkwood, in a tree house, surrounded by cats trained to kill spiders. I don't like spiders . . . if my cats failed, I would have to move. Then I would go to Fangorn which is just as wild but lacks the spiders, apparently.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: If you lived in middle earth...*

Fangorn, please  

I spend plenty of time in the forest trying to talk to trees. What if I didn't have to try


----------



## Illuin (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: If you lived in middle earth...*

After Sauron was rid of; give me the desolate, wide open emptiness of Mordor, all to myself; with a big screen, laptop, and all of the cats outdoors and running free (house would smell better).


----------



## Mike (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: If you lived in middle earth...*

Orthanc, the perfect place to hatch evil schemes.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: If you lived in middle earth...*

Dol Amroth is my place! Sail the seas from time to time...


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: If you lived in middle earth...*

Did I never post in this one? Huh. Amon Rudh, by far. A super cool looking little hiding spot with potato or potato-like substances nearby.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: If you lived in middle earth...*

Erebor, of course! Lots of lovely Elveses to feed on, with the added delicacies of the odd sheep or deer. Plus, room for my own hoard. What's not to love?


----------



## Tar-Surion (Sep 13, 2008)

"Here is the heart of Elvendom on earth; and here my heart dwells ever: unless there is a light beyond the dark paths we must tread, you and I."


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd love to live in Rivendell. It is such a quiet, peaceful and beautiful place! Fair people, waterfalls, buildings, mountain - all that a man can dream of!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 30, 2008)

Ithilien has always captured my fancy. And reading over the past responses, it seems like I would have some company.


----------



## Blerdie (Oct 1, 2008)

I would live in Dol Amroth, the sea, the mortals, (including Lothiriels handsome brothers), the ancestry......


----------



## Persephone (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't remember if I posted in this thread before but I will answer THE SHIRE.

*Re: If you lived in middle earth...*



YayGollum said:


> Did I never post in this one? Huh. Amon Rudh, by far. A super cool looking little hiding spot with potato or potato-like substances nearby.




hehehehe! You have answered this thread before, Yay, and you voted for MISTY MOUNTAINS 

here's the link >>>


----------



## baragund (Oct 1, 2008)

The system told me I already voted in this poll but I don't remember...

Tarn Aeluin, like it says next to my avatar, would be up there. At least the way it was before the Battle of Sudden Flame. Drop dead gorgeous setting and a couple days ride from several Elven kingdoms. 

I would also thoroughly enjoy being a long-term tenant at Tom Bombadil's and Goldberry's house. I was always particularly enamoured with Tolkien's description of that house and it's setting next to the Old Forest and the Barrow Downs.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 1, 2008)

Hm. I am thinking that this thread must have been combined with another one when I wasn't looking. I'm pretty sure that I checked before I wrote that, but oh well. Misty Mountains for if I had to choose one of the options up there, and I meant Moria? But then, I would think that I would have just typed Moria. Creepy. oh well. Amon Rudh is better, though, with or without the Petty Dwarves keeping me company. For Tom Bombadil's house, it would have to be without Tom Bombadil or Goldberry. Even creepier.


----------



## nodnarb (Oct 7, 2008)

id like to live in dale...far away from most everything else...and prolly cold in the winters


----------



## Burzum (Oct 18, 2008)

Minas Morgul. It just appear as the most mysterious place. It comes off as more _haunted, _compared to Barad-dur and other places of Mordor. There are some undead ghosts roaming in the undergrounds of that city...

For a more comfortable place, I would choose Lothlorien or Minas Tirith. Prefereably the highest level in Minas Tirith...


----------



## Aglarband (Nov 2, 2008)

I've always loved the seven tiered city. In my mind it was always an amazing sight. It looks cool in the movie too, but I always envisioned it as being much wider. Something about the fact the city was just carved into the mountain side... So sweet.


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 3, 2008)

I voted 'other', because my ideal haunt would be Ithilien.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 6, 2008)

Rohan, land of Horse Lords....oh I'd live there in a heartbeat!


----------



## Illuin (Nov 7, 2008)

I really wish there were more detailed explanations in this thread. Some members have given some nice details, but most of the time it’s just a vague, generalized post…with no details (I’m guilty myself ). I think this thread would be far more interesting if folks would describe *“WHY”* they would like to live there. I chose “post Sauron” Mordor because I explored places like Sedona; and I have lived in Carson Pass (awesome place), and frequented Yosemite, and lived in Lake Tahoe for six years. I wish members would go into detail regarding this thread (as far as their own experiences), and tell of the intricate details concerning where they have been (and lived); and the impact it has had, and what Tolkien location would be the most desirable as it applies to you and your own personal experiences. 

More details please!


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 7, 2008)

Understood. Of the options available, I went with Moria because I am a large fan of Dwarves and their architectural style. That Tolkien person doesn't write enough about Moria in its heyday, but I imagine lots of fun. I'd like to see the Dwarves, elves, and Annatar having some good days together. I'd like to see how the Dwarves stayed in business with only two doors, and that one thin bridge out the east way. Mayhaps they had lots of business outside the doors, as well, where everyone had to transfer their wagons full of products to smaller vehicles? Or mayhaps there were other entrances and larger bridges that had been destroyed later? I love the wide as well as open spaces while encompassed by the products of minds. For the tighter areas, I'm not claustrophobic. I once chose to live for six months in a closet under some stairs, when I could have had a room. 

Without the options, I would easily go with Amon Rudh. I don't usually go for the flowery stuff, but I loved the description of the place. Also, Yay for secret entrances and interesting company! No elves allowed!


----------



## Illuin (Nov 8, 2008)

> by YayGollum
> _For the tighter areas, I'm not claustrophobic. I once chose to live for six months in a closet under some stairs, when I could have had a room._


 




You indeed have the gift of wit.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Nov 8, 2008)

I apparently I already voted in this thread, but I can't see what I chose, or any comments made by me, so I guess it must have been another victim of my 'guerilla voting'. 

I would either want to live in The Shire - It seems like my kind of place. Ales, pipe-weed, good ol' yarns, and lots of food. I think I'd get bored though. I practically live there now, and although it has it's moments, you end up with a load of drunkards seeking validation!

Or Lothlorien. Such beauty, and the wisdom of the elves. As close to Lorien as it would seem possible on Middle-Earth.. I would learn as much as I could, and become a Elf warrior. Rather gorgeous ruler, as well!


In the end.. I think I'd probably live in Rivendell. It's almost the best of both worlds. Elvish wisdom, and not too far away from the Shire. Relatively close to Mirkwood, and Beorn, and all that awesomeness. 
Yep, Rivendell for me!

^^Detail enough, Illuin?


----------



## windchimes (Nov 8, 2008)

i would live in lothlorien high in a tree. i am an avid ecologist and i love old trees. they have their own wisdom and magic. trees speak to me of the power of being.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 8, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> Rohan, land of Horse Lords....oh I'd live there in a heartbeat!



I am a huge animal person, especially dogs and horses. Like the descriptions of the how the Rohan people treat their horses, I too value the life of animals as much as I would another human. 

Example (Elgee will love this!), a few years back my sister and I both got kitties, and then they grew up and subsequently both got pregnant (ah, indoor/outdoor cats). My mother wanted to get the cats 'fixed' and more or less abort the kittens. I pitched a fit, gave my mother (who like me is anti-abortion) a lecture about the value of life no matter if it's human or animal, and she relented under the condition that I took full responsibility for the cats and the kittens, and found homes for all (which turned out to be eleven between the two cats.) of the kittens.

Point being in all that, I love animals the way the people of Rohan love animals, not to mention I love that the women of Rohan are trained to fight just like them men are, and in events of need, can rule the people just as well as a man. I'm also quite fond of the language, archetecture, lifestyle, and history of the Rohan...

...and I just said all that as if it existed...yikes!


----------



## Illuin (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice to see details and life experiences. I would love to hear more details from all of you. I have had some incredible experiences living in some weird places (Carson Pass, Silver Lake, Carlsbad, Naples Florida, Lake Tahoe, Arcadia, Sacramento, Kirkwood, Albuquerque, Monterey). It’s a shame I’m getting old and responsible. Fun is over .


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers Fir's kitten saving efforts!!!

I think I already explained mine pretty well. The fantasy only works with the addition of big cats that eat spiders, though, but it's my fantasy and I will add in big spider eating cats if I want to...


----------



## Illuin (Nov 9, 2008)

> by HLGStrider
> _Cheers Fir's kitten saving efforts!!!_


 
Cheers Fir from me as well (even though I do this every single day of my life...since I am the head cheese of the Eastern Long Island "Save-a-Pet" organization). You think my posts in the "funny pics" thread come from the internet? No; they come from my house . It would be nice if there were more of us animal lover types. I think the humans should be gotten rid of myself. Be a much better world (except for the Tolkien fans of course).


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 9, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> Cheers Fir's kitten saving efforts!!!



Yay for brownie points from a mod! 

Thought you'd appreciate that, Elgee.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 12, 2008)

I chose Bree for several reasons:

It's nearby Weathertop, The Shire, Rivendell
The economy is strong enough to maintain a job
There are several nearby villages such as Archet, most of them worth raising a family in for when the time is right
The Prancing Pony for entertainment
Military service is not a high requirement as opposed to Gondor and Rohan, where every able-bodied man must fight
Not too busy but also not quiet= good pace of life
Natural disasters/invasion are extremely unlikely when compared with other locations, such as Dale/Moria could have landslide, Lindon a tidal wave, Lothlorien flooding from Anduin and bushfires in summer and Gondor is constantly invaded. There are exceptions of course, but predominantly a peaceful life


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 13, 2008)

Dang, NR, I didn't know you were so pragmatic.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 13, 2008)

Noldor_returned said:


> I chose Bree for several reasons:
> 
> It's nearby Weathertop, The Shire, Rivendell
> The economy is strong enough to maintain a job
> ...



*blinks slowly* Wooooaaahhhh. Impressive analysis.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 13, 2008)

I want to go to the Old Forest or Fangorn right now  See some beautiful and creepy trees and leaves, not like the fall/winter thing going on here  Burr


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 16, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> Dang, NR, I didn't know you were so pragmatic.


 
(After looking up pragmatic) Yes, but as I see it why make a decision if it's not the best choice?


----------



## Haleth (Nov 20, 2008)

I picked Rivendell. It probably has a good library and I could hang out at the Hall of Fire in the evenings. Lothlorien seems a bit too dreamland-y for my taste. Rivendell appears less isolated because the Rangers of the North pop by from time to time and on occasion even Dwarves and the odd Hobbit pass through. 

My second choice would be one that isn't in the poll - Aglarond, the Glittering Caves after Gimli went there in the Third Age and livened the place up. 

Rohan is also cool, but I don't know how to handle horses. I wouldn't pick Gondor because it has the worst next door neighbour ever.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 20, 2008)

Lol, yea having Mordor next door would not be very fun. Constantly getting assulted...HEY! Sounds like my old neighbor! 

Horses are great fun, Haleth, you should try an find an oportunity to spend some time around them!


----------



## Haleth (Nov 22, 2008)

You had a Mordor-style neighbour? I don't envy you.

Horses are great fun for other people. I think they are beautiful animals, but I much prefer cats or dogs.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 22, 2008)

Haleth said:


> You had a Mordor-style neighbour? I don't envy you.



He seemed to think that since he'd known me since I was seven it was a good idea for him to stalk me at my workplace and sexually harass me.  I was glad to move, and honestly I'm really nervous about going home for Christmas because chances are, I'll run into him.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 22, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _He seemed to think that since he'd known me since I was seven it was a good idea for him to stalk me at my workplace and sexually harass me.  I was glad to move, and honestly I'm really nervous about going home for Christmas because chances are, I'll run into him._


 
What? Fir, put this creep in his place! If you happen to “run into him”, make sure you “run into him”, if you know what I mean. Don’t tolerate that BS!


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 22, 2008)

*sigh* I know. I just don't want him to get pissed at me and take it out on my sisters when I come back to AZ. I don't trust him. When he would come to my work place, I would not go into the back room or go clean the bathrooms or anywhere out of place view...I don't trust him not to...you know. Been down that road with friends and family members alike...not a road I care to travel again, and I can't risk telling him what I really think of him without being there to protect my sisters. ---> maybe I should move this to the Rant thread.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 23, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _I know. I just don't want him to get pissed at me and take it out on my sisters when I come back to AZ. I don't trust him. When he would come to my work place, I would not go into the back room or go clean the bathrooms or anywhere out of place view...I don't trust him not to...you know. Been down that road with friends and family members alike...not a road I care to travel again, and I can't risk telling him what I really think of him without being there to protect my sisters. ---> maybe I should move this to the Rant thread._


 
This dude sounds creepy. Maybe it’s time to take it to the courts (for real). It’s a shame you didn’t live near me; I’m definitely due when it comes to releasing some built up aggression 

. But seriously, don’t take this too lightly; I’m sure you watch the news.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 23, 2008)

I _don't_ watch the news for that very reason. Too depressing. 

It would be too hard to take him to court unless he "did something". As of the present, he's just been incredibly crude and suggestive. I did consider getting a restraining order on him, but then I moved so problem solved! (for me anyway)


----------



## Haleth (Nov 24, 2008)

Firawyn, your ex-neighbour sounds like a real creep. Do your parents or any other relatives know that you've been harassed by him? I don't want to give out advice, since I don't know you or the full extent of the situation, but still... If there's the risk that he could turn his disturbing attention to your sister, everything that can be done should be done, to ensure you and your family's safety and peace of mind. Creeps like that guy never get an attitude adjustment of their own free will. Stalker behavior and harassment just isn't acceptable.

On that line of thought and closer to the thread topic, I know another reason I wouldn't want to live in Edoras, Rohan pre-War of the Ring - Grima Wormtongue.


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 24, 2008)

If I could live anywhere in ME, I would prefer somewhere warm along the coast. Probably Vinyalondë in the Second Age, or perhaps Dol Amroth in the Third Age.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 24, 2008)

Haleth said:


> Firawyn, your ex-neighbour sounds like a real creep. Do your parents or any other relatives know that you've been harassed by him? I don't want to give out advice, since I don't know you or the full extent of the situation, but still... If there's the risk that he could turn his disturbing attention to your sister, everything that can be done should be done, to ensure you and your family's safety and peace of mind. Creeps like that guy never get an attitude adjustment of their own free will. Stalker behavior and harassment just isn't acceptable.
> 
> On that line of thought and closer to the thread topic, I know another reason I wouldn't want to live in Edoras, Rohan pre-War of the Ring - Grima Wormtongue.


 

Thanks Haleth. I intend to have a little sit down with my sisters about him when I go home for Christmas. They already know he's a creep (he has that creepy-stalker-vibe about himself)

As far as Grima is concerned (and ironically this guy and Grima could be related as far as looks), if I were living in Rohan, I'd have a sword and it would be within my rights to stick said sword in his gut if he made such advances. 

Oh, how I wish I did live in Middle Earth. In a world where honor means something. *sigh*


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, there are places where honor still means something in this world, too.

The only problem is that they are rather hard to find, unless one count the kind of "honor" that most normal people find twisted and disturbing.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm open to relocation recommendations for those places with honor.


----------



## Illuin (Nov 26, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> _Oh, how I wish I did live in Middle Earth. In a world where honor means something. *sigh_


 
Well, I for one think you have honor Fir. You have certainly been very nice to me, and I've only been here since May 2008. You are one of the main reasons I log on after work. However, you must get back into the recent _'Hells of Iron'_ thread pronto. This is indeed going to be a good one in the long run .


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 27, 2008)

You're so sweet Illuin.  I enjoy seeing you on here as well. 

Hells....yes...I'm on it. I gather we are getting closer to a point where me and my vampire can jump in...


----------



## Rohirrim (Oct 26, 2017)

New member post, so I will probably be reviving a few dead threads as I flick through.

It has to be Rohan for me. The Shire would be fun but too sleepy, could not live with Elves, all that singing ! Gondor - they just go on about the past and how great they used to be. Rohan on the other hand, a bit cold and windy, houses are pretty basic, but they have a great attitude to life. Get on with it and take on every challenge as it comes.


----------



## Jorgz (Nov 6, 2017)

definitely the Shire!!!!!!!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 6, 2017)

Rohan!

Maybe because I would want to be a skilled and efficient cavalry warrior.

Also because I love horses and singing loudly whilst I lop off Orc heads.  I would love also for my deeds and those of my brethren to be sung into legend.



CL


----------



## Halasían (Nov 25, 2017)

I picked 'Gondor' on this poll, but it would specifically be Ithilien. Maybe the Ringlo Vale.
In the 'Other' column, I'd say Annuminas in Arnor.


----------



## The Old Eregionan (Nov 30, 2017)

The Grey Havens and hang out with Cirdan the Shipwright, the most foresighted of all the few wise remaining in ME.


----------



## Rilien (Nov 30, 2017)

Another vote for the Grey Havens here!


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (Jan 20, 2018)

Gondor, The Shire, Rohan, Imladris or Numenor


----------



## Kharina (Apr 18, 2018)

Rohan after the War of the Ring, when there are no longer marauding Uruk-Hai murdering people and burning things!! I love horses and there are a lot of cool characters in Rohan- plus the landscape is beautiful.

The Shire is a close second though, and probably a better choice when things are getting dangerous (I admire all the brave characters in lotr but I am not a particularly courageous person so I would most likely want to be in the Shire, which is about as far away from Sauron as it is possible to get without going over the Sea!). I also love the simplicity of life there and the emphasis on food!!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 4, 2018)

The problem with the Shire, after the war, is that you couldn't get in there!*

Why not come with me to Bree, where the Big Folk and Little Folk live on friendly terms? As the Author says, "nowhere else in the world was this peculiar (but excellent) arrangement to be found".

A good place for News, too!

*I'm assuming you're not a hobbit!


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 4, 2018)

I would dwell in Imladris with Elrond and the others who dwell there


----------



## Halasían (May 4, 2018)

Kharina said:


> Rohan after the War of the Ring, when there are no longer marauding Uruk-Hai murdering people and burning things!! I love horses and there are a lot of cool characters in Rohan- plus the landscape is beautiful.
> 
> The Shire is a close second though, and probably a better choice when things are getting dangerous (I admire all the brave characters in lotr but I am not a particularly courageous person so I would most likely want to be in the Shire, which is about as far away from Sauron as it is possible to get without going over the Sea!). I also love the simplicity of life there and the emphasis on food!!



Yes! Rohan is a lovely place, with rolling hills of green grass and fens in the Eastmarch to the reaches of Westmarch to the Isen and Adorn Rivers, and the Dunlandings not making raids across the Isen as they had for over 500 years!

And I couls see myself happy in the Shire with their good food and beer and smoke and relaxed lifestyle!


----------



## Cloudhauler (Jun 20, 2018)

Gondor. Specifically the southern coast. Dol Amroth.


----------



## MidnightStorm (Jun 21, 2018)

Lothlorien, thanks! Such a beautiful place as described in the books.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 27, 2018)

Nah, Lindon!. You have both the mountains and the sea. I want to visit the Land of the Sun though.


----------



## 1stvermont (Aug 27, 2018)

Shire, not even close.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm the librarian at Rivendell so I am living there.


----------



## Thistle Bunce (Sep 7, 2018)

Were I to dwell in Middle-earth,
A little home I'd build
Along the Brandywine's broad girth
And do whater'e I willed.

I'd toss out shoes and socks and boots
And bring in bread and cheese,
Ham, pickles, ale and fruits
And eat whater'e I please.

Alas, tis but a pipe-dream
To settle in the Shire.
I wish there was some nifty scheme
To grant me my desire.


----------



## Aramarien (Sep 16, 2018)

I've often thought about this, but it would probably be Rivendell. As Sam says, " There's something of everything here....The Shire and the Golden Wood and Gondor and kings' houses and inns and meadows and mountains all mixed....." and Frodo answered...."....except the Sea."

Which is exactly how I feel. I love the mountains and small streams and woods to explore. But my heart is with the Sea. Dol Amroth might be another place I would think of, but Tolkien didn't give much of a description of it except that Prince Imrahil came from there and his banner had the Ship and the Swan.


----------



## Desert Loon (Sep 21, 2018)

Miguel said:


> Nah, Lindon!. You have both the mountains and the sea. I want to visit the Land of the Sun though.


For some time I've kept a private fantasy of settling in Lindon, inspired partly by a significant dream I had. But I also wonder about Dorwinion.

Hard to choose.


----------



## Aithon (Sep 27, 2018)

Rivendell. The imagery given (and even the visuals from the movies) make it an easy choice for me.


----------

